# Binder Clip Shooter



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you ever seen something that has nothing to do with slingshots and found inspiration? Well it happened to me this morning while finishing up some paperwork. Here is the result. The frame is a typical style for hammer or finger braced and it is an over the top shooter. I still haven't decided what finish to use on it yet so it is not 100% complete.

















































I was slightly concerned about the clips holding in place and not sliding or popping off so I put on all of my safety equipment and some welding gloves, banded it up with the strongest bands I have and stepped on the frame and pulled until I snapped the bands. They broke at the pouch and the clips didn't move at all. Aside from scaring the **** out of me, I feel much more safe about this rig. Hope you like it. I will post the final pics when I decide what to do with it.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a very quick and simple to use method. I would not have tried it or thought of it for that matter. Are you planning further tests?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Creative indeed...let us know how it works


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Looks like a very quick and simple to use method. I would not have tried it or thought of it for that matter. Are you planning further tests?


Well not sure about more tests other than just shooting it. So far I have put about 200 shots through it and it feels very solid. I wouldn't say that it is better or worse than other attchement methods but it is certainly the fastest I have tried and it is very easy to ensure the pouch is centered on the frame. I'll keep shooting and let you know how it goes.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll admit I do not have the nerve to try that. I love the speed and simplicity, though!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

LVO said:


> I'll admit I do not have the nerve to try that. I love the speed and simplicity, though!


lol I was nervous about the clips also but the larger clips have a strong grip and the latex holds them in place very well. I am using 1 1/4 in width clips and made sure the fit on the frame was very tight. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats smart but although your thorough test i would still not completely trust it.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> thats smart but although your thorough test i would still not completely trust it.










to each his own


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Ordie69 said:


> I'll admit I do not have the nerve to try that. I love the speed and simplicity, though!


lol I was nervous about the clips also but the larger clips have a strong grip and the latex holds them in place very well. I am using 1 1/4 in width clips and made sure the fit on the frame was very tight. We will see how it goes.
[/quote]
Probably be ok.... I hope! I'd be shooting that one with TTF attach not OTT. That's just me. I always get handslap shooting OTT. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Be careful and have fun







,
i hope it works fine, very quick attachment cooooool !!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

hmmm. Interesting. I agree seems slightly scary, but heck, If you don't try you will never know. Just keep a close eye on 'em.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the concern guys. I had the same concerns myself but after a solid 3 hours of shooting it today, it is no longer a concern for me. The clips have not budged but I will continue to pay attention to them. Honesty, it is no different than how I treated regular ties or slots or tubes.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, looks cool, might be the answer I was looking for in a quick change mount for my chrony test rig, but I have one question. Do you take the chrome loop/arms off the black clip before shooting, and can you change bands without them? The ones on the near side I could see just folding down out of the way, but the side where the bands fold back would have to get in the way unless removed. Are there any sharp edges on the front side of the clip with the arms removed?

James


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

jskeen said:


> Ok, looks cool, might be the answer I was looking for in a quick change mount for my chrony test rig, but I have one question. Do you take the chrome loop/arms off the black clip before shooting, and can you change bands without them? The ones on the near side I could see just folding down out of the way, but the side where the bands fold back would have to get in the way unless removed. Are there any sharp edges on the front side of the clip with the arms removed?
> 
> James


Yes, the clips come off without effort. Just squeeze them together and the slide right out. I just take both sides off but for the sake of saving a few seconds I imagin the backside could be left on.


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Bet you had to change your breeches when that band popped. Cool idea!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's amazing the creativity we put into this game!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great Idea... please keep us upto date on the tests.. Honestly I am not concerned with the clamps,, I am sure it is secure enough, but what I would be interested in finding out is the band life... If you look at the bands at the front when you pull over and draw, I am sure the spot of the clamp that held the "handle" that you removed is digging a bit at the bands









LGD


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Great Idea... please keep us upto date on the tests.. Honestly I am not concerned with the clamps,, I am sure it is secure enough, but what I would be interested in finding out is the band life... If you look at the bands at the front when you pull over and draw, I am sure the spot of the clamp that held the "handle" that you removed is digging a bit at the bands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good point. I have been paying attention to that particular area. For now the clips are powder coated and the edges are smooth, but it is definitely an area to keep an eye on.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for trying this out. I thought about it at one time but lack of cajones kept me from doing it.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks for trying this out. I thought about it at one time but lack of cajones kept me from doing it.


I was looking at this setup this morning and had a few thoughts. The clip has worked great and has not moved at all. In part, I wonder if this is due to the wood not having a finish on it to make the surface more slick or if the pressure from the clip and latex would be enough to hold it on a finished surface. I will test that more when I put a finish on the wood. Also, if the width of the top of the fork is not as close to the width of the clip as possible, there will be forward/aft movement on the clip, which could possibly cause some issues. Not sure about the second point but anything is possible I guess. I decided to put constant stress on the clips overnight and they didn't move at all. I am completely comfortable with this rig now. I'll test with a smooth finish when I get done with the frame.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm watching.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm watching.


Me too. una idea muy funcional y practica Ordie.

And if you see my friend DH report, sorry! Button was wrong lol! sorry!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the lunatic aspect of this experiment! You have a brass pair.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I will keep an eye on it but I am done testing. Here is a short video with my results.






Next time I might try a slightly different shape for the top of the fork so the clips fit more naturally, although I think the rectangular cut forces more pressure to hold the bands in place. We will see I guess.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> I love the lunatic aspect of this experiment! You have a brass pair.


Hahaha. Too funny. If we never try, we will never know.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

it looks fast but I try to avoid movil metal parts in my set ups becouse safety issues


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey, in a pinch, you might need to use a clip. Good (but crazy) testing. The oven mitt was a nice touch. Really gave it that homemade feeling.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Hey, in a pinch, you might need to use a clip. Good (but crazy) testing. The oven mitt was a nice touch. Really gave it that homemade feeling.


It worked in a pinch. I won't use clips all the time and mostly tried it because I had heard so many people say it is bad. Of course every attachment is going to have it's negatives but I feel safe enough with this to use.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It worked with a pinch!
I made one out of a weighted balloon clip. It's shoots like everything else. Where you point it... 
It's nice when you can use such a seemingly harmless object to affect a dangerous end.
Makes me feel like MacGuyver!!!


----------

